# natural anti inflammatory??



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

NSAID's such as Aleve and Advil upset my stomach, does anyone use or have any suggestions for natural anti inflammatories, specifically for joint pain/arthritis?


----------



## chicagochuck (Jan 23, 2012)

Sam-e... maybe for joint pain..


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

I've heard that turmeric can help, but never tried it for that purpose. It's delicious, though, if you like Indian food, so can't hurt to use it in recipes! I've also heard that cinnamon can help. Both are healthy so it can't hurt to try using both of these more.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Willow bark extract.

Should be easier on your gut than straight up aspirin.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, turmeric is possibly the best. Obviously you have to take a medicinal dose though... not just a sprinkle in the curry.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I would say curcumin but that stuff gave me the worst indigestion ever. There is willow bark you can try, its an anti-inflammatory. I cook with turmeric a lot but to get the full benefits of it you prolly should take capsules as its hard to get enough of it through cooking alone.

There is also ginger, garlic and onions to add to your diet to help inflammation. Try and avoid refined sugars as they will only cause inflammation.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Cold shower or bath bro,

Is the best anti imflammitory, You can probably lose a **** load of weight just doing that get the nuts cold it increases test and alpha apparently.

Turmeric or curcumins is magic for joint pain,


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Willow bark extract.
> 
> Should be easier on your gut than straight up aspirin.


It's a good remedy used in my country.

I have asked a few pharmacists for a herbal painkiller and that puzzled them all. All they could suggest were chemical meds like Ibuprofen, Aspirin, Spasmalgon, Paracetamol etc.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> It's a good remedy used in my country.
> 
> I have asked a few pharmacists for a herbal painkiller and that puzzled them all. All they could suggest were chemical meds like Ibuprofen, Aspirin, Spasmalgon, Paracetamol etc.


Aspirin is basically willow bark. The difference is that willow bark contains salicin, eventually metabolizing into salicylic acid, which is functionally the same as aspirin (literally just an acetyl group away). Some people are more tolerant of salicin instead of aspirin.

You're going to have his problem with all NSAIDs, since they all cause intestinal problems upon ingestion. For this reason if willow bark doesn't work you will just have to switch routes of administration. You can use a topical cream that contains a drug similar to aspirin, this is over the counter.

You may be able to obtain sublingual or buccal dosage forms at a pharmacy without a prescription. I would go to a retail pharmacy and ask about it, you could also ask a pharmacist about other treatment options for your joint pain.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh I find Voltaren emugel to be really good for pain, maybe give that stuff a try? It is a topical anti-inflammatory gel.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The best natural anti-inflammatory available (in my personal experience) is a little known substance called gelatine. Try it for yourself - it's really cheap and available from pretty much any super market.It's been grabbed upon by alternative health circles the last few years, and they overstate some of the benefits in my opinion - but it's still a really good dietary supplement.

http://www.savorylotus.com/gelatin-do-you-know-this-superfood/

The scientific studies done have been really interesting to say the least:



> http://valtsus.blogspot.fi/2013/12/glycine.html
> 
> *glycine is the primary component of gelatine
> 
> ...


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

The BEST anti Inflammatory is "omaprem" it's a basically a very concentrated version of fish oil but it comes from a green lid mussel. Google it. My whole family takes it for arthritis it works wonders.


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

Omega-3 and Omega-6 :yes

Mostly found in fish, flaxseed or taken by supplement.


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

fish oil


----------



## wobblyjelly (Oct 5, 2014)

Curcumin and baicalin (skullcap) are anti-inflammatories.

https://liftmode.com/baicalin-powder-20-grams-0-71-oz-99-pure-fblm.html


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Fish oil for sure. Krill oil. Many vitamins can help.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the responses! I have already tried fish and NKO krill oil and once again my stomach can't tolerate them, even when I refrig or freeze them. Currently trying this.. Zyflamend.. It's got some of the ingredients mentioned in the thread. It's only been a few days but no positive results yet..
Actually had to put a call into my ortho, joint pain/muscle tightness is so bad I had to take some vicoden.

Sidebar, I received a mandatory flu shot last week at work and the increase in pain started a day or two after.. anybody know if this is related?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

billyho said:


> Sidebar, I received a mandatory flu shot last week at work and the increase in pain started a day or two after.. anybody know if this is related?


Flu vaccines can cause inflammation; in fact that's their purpose. In a way it's a good thing, it means you have had a strong response to the vaccine and it will provide effective immunity. Side effects should subside.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> Flu vaccines can cause inflammation; in fact that's their purpose. In a way it's a good thing, it means you have had a strong response to the vaccine and it will provide effective immunity. Side effects should subside.


Thanks, I asked a few of my coworkers and they also were experiencing some joint pain after the shots. It seems to me the shot exacerbated whatever existing arthritis i have.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

*update*

update
Saw my ortho today and he gave me an injection of dexamethasome and two other analgesics, marcaine and possibly lidocaine.. if the sx's don't improve then I am to call in two weeks to set up another MRI and appt. My last surg was 8 and a half months ago and my level of activity is less then pre surgery including sports/ working out. And i still can't work a full day on my feet as my pain levels are worse than pre surgery. ugh, i am so flippin frustrated. Was out of work for 4 months and now only do half days and have been in hell for the past 3 weeks. I went into thousands of dollars of debt being outta work and then easing myself back into work but it is all for naught. depending what this next mri says, i may need a 9th, *9TH* freakin surgery. it may be over for me then as i will be broke, with no place to live and no job either way.. can't work with this much pain, hence get fired.. can't take months off as i am already in debt with no paycheck and rent to pay.. ugh, FML
sorry, I am venting, just got this news today and had to work after the injection.. I hate needles.. lol​
still hoping Zyflamend can help with knee inflammation, definitely osteoarthritis but beginning to think there is some Rheumatoid Arthritis going on also. My affected knee is markedly larger than my non affected knee, but then again 8 surgeries will do that to a knee. my knee is stiff in the morning and is stiff when just standing on it and not moving which alleviates when I start walking which makes me think RA, but when I walk on in for too long, say over 4 hours at work, it is screaming at me, which says OA.. then there is the car ride to and fro work, each 35 minutes and my knee gets stiff and tight.. once again makes me think of OA.

Any treatment ideas and/or anyone knows where this question could be asked, say another forum? 
btw, i am only 39..

thanks


----------



## ShyGirlAtTheBeach (Jun 10, 2014)

billyho said:


> Thanks for the responses! I have already tried fish and NKO krill oil and once again my stomach can't tolerate them, even when I refrig or freeze them. Currently trying this.. Zyflamend.. It's got some of the ingredients mentioned in the thread. It's only been a few days but no positive results yet..
> Actually had to put a call into my ortho, joint pain/muscle tightness is so bad I had to take some vicoden.
> 
> Sidebar, I received a mandatory flu shot last week at work and the increase in pain started a day or two after.. anybody know if this is related?


I'm noticing the same, after a flu shot on Saturday. Almost unbearable joint pain. Mostly upper body. NOTHING is helping.


----------



## alacazam (Jan 6, 2014)

coconut oil

Sometimes I have a spoonful with oil soluble supplements, makes me feel awesome


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

Just about finished the bottle of Zyflamend and nothing positive to report. My knee maybe too far gone for natural stuff.. 8 surgeries to date, last one back in February. 
Was taking celebrex for a while but nobody will prescribe it and I was getting sporadic free samples. It did help but upset me stomach, Doc officially banned me from any and all NSAIDS. I think fish and krill oil actually have a similar mech of action as nsaids in they are COX inhibitors, which explains why i couldn't tolerate them either.

Trying Tramadol now, and might have to look up circummin to see it's mech of action. anyone know off hand, is it cox inhibition or maybe tnf factors?


----------

